# Hey to the complete community..



## LilBronson (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello boys and girls,

Sorry for writing in the this section but I only wanted to say hello and didn't know where to post it ... ? My homeboys call me Bronson because I look a little bit like Charles Bronson.  I really really like <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.TeguTalk.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.TeguTalk.com</a><!-- w -->. The people here are friendly and the community offers lots of information. Till now I have only read on this site but I plan to participate in the future.

Regards from your buddy Bronson!

Edit: Thanks for the warm welcome!
_________________
Schnarchen Operation


----------

